# GA16DE-N Questions



## Davepf (Feb 22, 2005)

To all the peoples who are running nitrous on there GA16DE, at what RPM do you guys engage your nitrous? I don't know what to do between shotting it at 4000rpm or pass the torque peak at 5000rpm.

Second, how much HP can support the stock fuel pump with a wet kit?

Third, whats the highest torque number have you seen on a GA16DE?(Wes will probaly answer that! :thumbup: )

Tell me what you think.

Thx

Dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Davepf said:


> To all the peoples who are running nitrous on there GA16DE, at what RPM do you guys engage your nitrous? I don't know what to do between shotting it at 4000rpm or pass the torque peak at 5000rpm.
> 
> Second, how much HP can support the stock fuel pump with a wet kit?
> 
> ...


The stock fuel pump suppoerted 249 WHP 211 WTQ on my old setup and it was still not the weak link. And as far as TQ 211 is the highest to my knowledge and that was on my old turbo setup.


----------



## Davepf (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanx Wes for those two clear answers. Now I just need to know at what RPM are you guys engaging your nitrous?(Please specify how much shot your running.)


----------



## Davepf (Feb 22, 2005)

Nobody's running Nitrous on there Ga16de?


----------



## Davepf (Feb 22, 2005)

Still nobody.. I thought they where more people driving nitrous on there car!!!


----------

